

iPhone 6 review - Doubleguitars
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/16/6154975/iphone-6-review

======
bane
I've been saying two things here for a couple years:

\- Apple needs bigger phones.

\- Apple needs to offer multiple sizes of phones.

I was fought on each of these points endlessly. And now Apple finally arrived
at the same conclusion.

Here are two quotes from this review that summarize why I held fast to those
points.

> It’s the iPhone 6: a bigger, brighter, badder iPhone designed to appeal to
> the customers for whom the iPhone 5S and its 4-inch screen now seem adorably
> antiquated. (Which is basically everybody.)

> The whole time I’ve had the iPhone 6, I’ve been playing a game. I hand the
> phone to someone, and guess what phone they use based on their immediate
> reaction. iPhone users are always shocked by the sheer size of the 6; they
> all think it must be the 6 Plus. Android users, on the other hand, are
> unfazed. "This looks just like my phone," they all say.

I'm not going to poo poo this phone at all. Apple has finally answered the
market and produced a great product. It's my hope that this forces Android
makers to up their game as well and everybody, iPhone or Android users will
win as a result.

